# ? on aquascaping



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

So here is the deal. I am looking for some information on how I can do a tank like some of these 2010 contest tanks. The rolling hill look is sweet. How do you get your scape like that, and per say not use so much substrate in the higher areas of the tank?


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok, let me give you a piece of advice, having been at it for a couple months now. I'm doing 100 gal, diy co2, plain gravel, undergravel,OH, liquid micros, 320 watts cfl.

If I had to do it again from the beginning, I would go El Natural. Not as perverted as it seems, this method uses common cheap materials in a very, um, natural balance. It claims not to need added co2, but I would work in diy co2. Look it up here in these forums and share your thoughts.


----------



## svenhipsta (Dec 16, 2009)

true dat! a little well-weathered potting soil under the mounds is friendly to the wallet and good for the plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure about El Natural being used as deep hills. You'd have to have something else lift the levels before putting your substrate down or you'd have anaerobic pockets. You can't get soil too deep.

To keep the "hills" from leveling out you need to use some sort of terracing system. The experts use clear acrylic that is bendable. The trim it to just barely above the level of the terracing, adding as many levels as desired to reach their hill height. Others use rocks to hold the hills back.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

How about stacking up pieces of natural slate, then covering with soil? The challenge would be getting your soil to stay on your hill base.


----------

